# Beta Key für Anno Online?



## Tharis84 (11. Dezember 2012)

Tach zusammen,

wollte mal fragen ob hier jemand einen Beta Key für Anno Online hat?
Würde mich super darüber freuen.
Schreibt mir einfach eine PN.

Gruß


----------

